

Why are so many would-be terrorists engineers?  - netcan
http://www.haaretz.com/hasen/spages/1149370.html

======
presidentender
Why is this so interesting? I'm not denying that it is, but it's posted here
and elsewhere quite often, and seemingly from different sources. Are they all
secondary sources referencing the same primary source, or do different people
keep noticing the same phenomenon?

~~~
michaelneale
I would almost bet my life it is secondary sources referencing the same single
primary source - this sort of thing happens over and over and over. And often
can continue on for years/decades popping in and out of popular news, despite
being refuted (not saying that this particular observation has been, but could
be at some point in the future).

